

Hook.io - a full featured i/o framework for node.js - indutny
https://github.com/hookio/

======
temsa
I would have named it "Hook.io - write clouds of programs using Node.JS".

It's a small yet powerful framework for making your programs discuss together
damn easily, nearly the same way you have done it in one program using event
emitters, but distributed across programs.

It's very easy to hack your first own Hook, to make something something smart
by creating an express app for managing what you do, then sending the work to
background independent hooks and get some magical stuff happen damn easily.

After a proof of concept we just have drop 150 work days (~ middle of the
project) of Java/Apache Camel/Spring/OSGI to go Node.JS/Hook.io despite it was
not perfect (and despite we had a lot less tooling for NodeJS than Java),
because it was able to do the same thing, and even more, in a far easier way,
in a more understandable way, and in a more flexible way. We also kept the
deadline, and after 60 more work days, we can tell we will be ok for the
deadline.

